# Embossed rolling pins



## DeeAnna (Oct 12, 2018)

There has to be some way to pervert this into a soap making tool....







https://pastrygift.com/products/pastry-rolling
https://pastrygift.com/products/paisley-rolling-pin


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 12, 2018)

Soap dough?


----------



## Misschief (Oct 12, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> There has to be some way to pervert this into a soap making tool....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pervert or convert? I've wondered the same thing. They're gorgeous!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 13, 2018)

Definitely "pervert" .   


   Pretty soaps, D!


----------



## Saponificarian (Oct 13, 2018)

Yea DeeAnna, that rolling pin is ‘Pervert’!   Darn auto correct.


----------



## Relle (Oct 13, 2018)

Love the pervert rolling pin , the biscuits made with it are pretty.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 13, 2018)

I really did mean to say "pervert" but if "convert" makes ya more comfortable, by all means! I don't use auto-correct, even on my phone, so I pretty much write what I mean. 

Fun suggestions, folks -- I've never used soap dough, but I'd say that might be a really good one. I might have to get one just to make real sugar cookies (biscuits for you Aussies). So pretty.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 13, 2018)

I want one for cookies.  So pretty.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 13, 2018)

What fun! Thanks for sharing, D!

Google "embossed rolling pin" to find lots of options -- even Christmas theme.

Here's a link to a You Tube Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuWsOktMh1g


----------



## KimT2au (Oct 13, 2018)

You could make one of those silicone gel mixtures with silicone and dish washing liquid, squish the gel out flat and roll the pin over the silicone.  That in itself would probably not make a usable mat for the bottom of the mould but you could then make a full silicon imprint from the gel imprint using either 100% caulking or a proper silicon moulding mixture.  It is all a bit long winded but hopefully it would give you a usable mat for  the base of your  mould with the added bonus that the final soap would not be a negative of what was originally intended.  The other and possibly much easier idea would be to go on aliexpress and see what mould mats they have


----------



## Relle (Oct 14, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> What fun! Thanks for sharing, D!
> 
> Google "embossed rolling pin" to find lots of options -- even Christmas theme.



Lovely video to watch, IF I made those, whoever I gave it to better not eat it, it would take me all day to make one .
Link to aliexpress for the pins
https://www.aliexpress.com/premium/...SB_20181013221455&origin=y&catId=0&isViewCP=y


----------



## Saponificarian (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks DeeAnna. Learnt a new word. Pervert in this context.... To turn the rolling pin away from its original use. Got it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 15, 2018)

I have one with reindeer and Christmas trees that I use to roll my pie crust for when I make my apple pies for the holidays. I did try once to use it on soap, but I couldn't get it to work. LOL I'm sure more crafty people than I can make it happen.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 15, 2018)

I think using the pin on soap dough and laying there dough on top of the soap loaf would work. It maybe waiting until the soap sets so that it's for enough to roll with the pin? Lol, now I wanna buy one and try it!


----------



## jade-15 (Oct 25, 2018)

I wonder if you could wrap silicone around the pin to make an embossing mat.

... I'm sure you could also buy embossing mats but I think there's just something about such a pretty rolling pin!  Definitely want to try it with soap dough


----------



## szaza (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh such a wonderful idea! And the YouTube video is amazing! This seems like an great tool to make a rimmed soap with some embossed soap dough.
Instead of painting on the embossed soap or cookies, like the lady does in the video, would it be possible to roll the pin in some colorant, but clean the outside so only the pattern will be colored? That seems like less work, but I'm not sure it would actually work out as well as I'm imagining..


----------

